# Sig 290 vs 250 compact



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi folks,
saw a 290 at the LGS, looks slightly smaller than a glock 26; any opinions/ info on this fire arm? How does it compare with the 250?


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

khegglie said:


> Hi folks,
> saw a 290 at the LGS, looks slightly smaller than a glock 26; any opinions/ info on this fire arm? How does it compare with the 250?


Can't talk about the 250. My only Sig is my 290.
It was a very early one. A "First Edition" model. Some early 290's had a "light firing pin" strike problem. Which is supposed to be fixed after "serial no. ????". I can't remember that number.
I also bought two "extended 8 rd." Sig mag's.
I have had absolutely no problems with mine after several hundred rounds. It is small, but at 20 oz. empty it feels like a brick when loaded with 1 + 6 or 1 + 8. 
I'm very happy with mine, and it is my EDC.


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks, the ones I saw come with the extended mag. It looks like using the extended mag puts the gun in the belt carry class.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Vote for the P250

A guy at the range enthusiastically let my brother and me use his new P250.

It was sweet, I had considered one myself but my research on it showed the P250's have an interesting long double action only trigger. Theres a great youtube video showing it's reset

Sig P250 Reset - YouTube

Now if you have excellent trigger control (like i do) then it was a very cool gun to fire and also very accurate. I still opted out for it for a different firearm but the price point is very outstanding for a sig.


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

Cant say anything about 290 but My p250 is now a great gun
Sig redid it (Gen 1 with some original design issues) now it's smooth
great trigger pull DAO, in compact this is JMO a perfect carry, no safety to
fuss with, just pull and fire....


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't own a p290 but I have shot a few, I do own 2 P250's. Personally I say save the scratch and buy the P250, way more versatility with grip, chambering and size options. I feel the P250 has the better trigger as well.


----------



## cclaxton (Jul 10, 2011)

I looked seriously at the 290 before I bought the Kahr PM9. 
First, it is incredibly overpriced IMHO. 
Secondly, I don't like the trigger on it.
Third, you can't dry fire with it without racking the slide.
Also, not many rounds.

The 250 is a much better gun IMHO and a better value. I would go for the sub or compact. You should also consider the 239 and the 2022.
If you are looking small, also consider the Kahr CM or PM series or the new Beretta. 

CC


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

waiting to see the Beretta Neo.....


----------



## khegglie (Jun 19, 2007)

New Beretta and the 290 are about the same size, Beretta is cheaper at my LGS. The 250 Sig sub compact is a little bigger.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Another vote for the P250 SC ....love mine in .40.....JJ


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

I don't know about the 290, but I'm a proud owner of the p250 compact. The p250 is my first gun and I feel that I made a great choice, the DAO trigger is an issue for some but i don't mind it. The trigger is smooth as butter and so far I haven't had any issues with it. IMO the p250 is a great gun.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Two different animals really. The 250's dimensions are larger overall, but it has twice the capacity. Heavier too. I haven't actually handled a 290, but it's looks too small for me personally. Same with the Solo and the Nano. I own a Taurus 709(not pleasant to shoot), but I still prefer the 250SC for everyday carry. Being 6'6" 270, I have the advantage of easily concealing almost anything though.


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

P250 all the way, I have one and love it. No complaints yes it's a DAO trigger but its very smooth and if you can get 
use to the trigger its a GREAT gun:mrgreen:IMO. I love my Sig


----------



## WinnyChester (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello...New member with my first post. I have both the Sig P250C, and the 290 in 9mm. I am completely sold on the 250. No complaints at all. The 290, as received, was totally reliable, but the trigger was gritty, and the slide had to be racked to reset. I returned the gun to Sig Sauer for the conversion to re-strike capability, and mentioned in the letter that the trigger was rough (compared to the 250). I don't know what they did to the trigger, but now the 290 is full DAO, and the trigger is nearly equal to the 250. Very satisfied with the service from Sig Sauer, and carry the 290 daily.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I have both of them and I would go with the P250. If you want small I suggest a Kahr or my carry gun S&W 3913 or Shield


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Interesting info guys... been looking for a handgun for the wife since she wants her own. I'm considering the P250 & Nano for her to try at our local range. She likes my P238 but I'd like her to have something in a 9mm for home defense.


----------



## zeke4351 (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a P250 sub compact in .40 S&W and it shoots great and that is what I have on me now. I also have the P250 compact in 9mm exchange kit but have never shot it due to there not being any ammo around for it. With that being said I love my Sig P238 and can't wait to be able to buy the P938 in one of the later serial numbers. My P250 is new but had been in the LGS since 2009 and has never had a malfunction of any kind.


----------

